# Merckx at the Tour of Qatar



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

There's an interesting article by Michael Barry on VeloNews.com about Eddy Merckx at the Tour of Qatar. 

There were a few things that stood out to me as being particularly notable. I think it's cool that Merckx eats with the riders, rather than demanding special prima donna treatment. I've heard numerous stories of how down to earth Merckx seems to be. That's especially impressive when compared to the reactions that Barry describes from Cavendish and the other stars when Merckx comes around to talk. I think it's great that the current generation of riders still have a deep respect for Merckx and his accomplishments. 

Another observation that caught my interest was when Barry wrote about how Merckx's love of the bike and his champion qualities are still readily apparent. When so many people are going through the motions of their day to day lives or just doing something to make a quick buck, it's great to read about someone who loves what they do, and who has found his niche in the world.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

the thing that struck me when I saw those pics is how much weight he's put back on. Was great to see him lean and mean after putting on so much over the years, but it looks like he's been spending a lot of time working and not so much on the bike. 

Hope he has more time in his 2nd retirement to ride!


----------

